# Niceville Wal-Mart has an AR 223 in case



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I believe it was a M&P, looked pretty nice for $850.00.

I'm amazed they sell them and especially have one in case. Maybe the anti-gun nuts are not getting their way anymore.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Crestview has had one for a while but its an off brand


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

*Walmart ARs*

I saw a Sig 516 in the Pace Walmart. It looked like a pre ban model but I was still surprised.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Walmart in Pensacola boulevard has a Sign also, I was surprised to see it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Pace Walmart has a sig, and Brewton Walmart has a m&p...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Walmart in Pace has the sig in 5.56 NATO and some other gun similar to an AR in .22lr. The one on hwy 29 also had one I think it was an M4 because it was short but idk what brand.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They are carrying Sig, Bushmaster, Remington, Smith and maybe one or two others.


----------



## Caique (Oct 8, 2009)

I saw a Bushmaster in the Niceville wally, but that was last week


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott's had the S/W fer 650 a few weeks ago......they may still since they have a big sale now.... 2 man ladder fer 79, 15 ft tripod fer 159 (i thunk).....


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw one in the Fort Walton Beach Walmart case too, not sure what brand. Anthony pointed it out as we walked by the area!


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't care what some say, Walmart occasionally rocks. (there, I said it).


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Sailing_Faith said:


> I don't care what some say, Walmart occasionally rocks. (there, I said it).


If they have what you're looking for it's hard to beat Walmart or Bud's Gunshop online prices.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

What is this "AR Watch"


----------

